# what the dickens is this??



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...

The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts

Blessings
Diane


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Never heard of Myosotis cast on.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


Not sure but is it not the name of the yarn.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, don't look at me! I have no idea what that is. I will be watching to see if you get a good answer instead of a smart aleck from me.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


What is the pattern? Please post the section of the pattern with that cast on mentioned.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Myosotis is a Forget-me-not flower. Are they using this colour in the original pattern?


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


myosotis is a forget-me-not. Is the yarn blue?

Madkiwi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds like it is just the color for the yarn. Other paterns would probably have a color code, and then say cast on in color A


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I googled myosotis in knitting. It is a new yarn from Bergere de France.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Tried to google it, but couldn't find anything. There is a cardigan pattern called by that name on Ravelry.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Google said it's a type of flower - maybe it's the yarn color?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

it is yarn, it's an anny blatt yarn.
http://www.artlaine.com/index.php/review/product/list/id/5173/category/524/











maryann1701 said:


> Not sure but is it not the name of the yarn.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I googled myosotis in knitting. It is a new yarn from Bergere de France.


Exactly what I found. A new type of yarn.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry for the huge image


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Wonder if it should read
with 2mm needles and myosotis....... cast on 70 sts


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

well...when I googled it I got the Druids and a bunch of french words like a play....


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> well...when I googled it I got the Druids and a bunch of french words like a play....


Me too! It must be the name of the color they use in the sample.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

looks like maybe you (or they) forgot the comma after Myosotis



Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Bergere de France Ideal yarn is available in a whole rainbow of colours to kindle every spark of your imagination, it is the perfect choice for projects large and small.
For stripes or patterns, fair isle or cables, hand or machine knitting...
Can be machine washed and tumble dried.
Blend: 30% polyamide (nylon), 30% acrylic & 40% combed wool.
Ball weight: 50g.

Looks like it's the name of the blue yarn.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

And I thought it was a disease...


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

myosotis The pattern could just as well have said "blue yarn" or "yarn No. 1." Myosotis indeed! :wink: Fabulous color tho!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > Well, don't look at me! I have no idea what that is. I will be watching to see if you get a good answer instead of a smart aleck from me. [/quo
> ...


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

When I googled I got Diane's title, "What the dickens is this?" and a reference to Knitting Paradise. This indicates it was the first time the subject had arrived on the Google search engine. No further information offered.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

At least, you kept a lot of people busy , googling, searching etc. nice color, waiting for pictures


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Well, don't look at me! I have no idea what that is. I will be watching to see if you get a good answer instead of a smart aleck from me.


Glad to see you back, donnie K, this site is not the same without you. carole


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a yarn, Bergere de France Myosotis which is a blue.Could be a cast on but everything I found was yarn.Someone else might have more luck.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


I haven't a clue but sounds like something the doctor would diagnose. :lol:


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Why on earth did they not say for-get-me-not blue yarn instead of trying to sound as if they have a Ph.D in horticulture????? Everyone understands for-get-me- not blue and we are a knitting site, not an agricultural university. Or is this another example of PC madness?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

An object lesson about why punctuation is important. A comma is missing. Try this: "with 2mm needles and myasotis, cast on 70 stitches."


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Myosotis is a colour that was used by Phildar, which I believe is now Bergere de France.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree, it is either the yarn name or colour - most likely the colour if you will be using more than one colour of wool.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I loved Phildar yarns! Thanks for the info about now being Bergere de France.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I love bergere wool it keeps its shape well for kids clothes .
i use their acrylic yarns for my g nephews jumpers.


Judy M said:


> Bergere de France Ideal yarn is available in a whole rainbow of colours to kindle every spark of your imagination, it is the perfect choice for projects large and small.
> For stripes or patterns, fair isle or cables, hand or machine knitting...
> Can be machine washed and tumble dried.
> Blend: 30% polyamide (nylon), 30% acrylic & 40% combed wool.
> ...


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

It is forget me not blue. Latin name of the flower.


----------



## malrey (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.videojug.com/film/casting-on-knitting-2

This shows you how!
Basically its a lot like adding stitches to the beginning of your knitting (ie arms for a doll)


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

the name of yarn


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


This is the botanical name for the Forget-me-not. I have never heard it used elsewhere. Perhaps it is the colour of the wool although I would have thought calling it forget-me-not would have been simpler. :thumbup:


----------



## ShellKeating (Jan 9, 2014)

can you share the pattern? does it have a picture? Because when googling myosotis ... one learns it is the scientific name for forget me nots .... hmmmmm


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Wonder if it should read
> with 2mm needles and myosotis....... cast on 70 sts


A comma would make all the difference, wouldn't it? Long love punctuation!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there a comma before the words cast on 70 stitches? The way I understand it, it wants you to use 2 mm needles and Myosotis. Does it suggest in the materials that use that type of yarn? Some patterns suggest certain yarns.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

It is the shade colour of the yarn, ie bergere de France Ideal. All the shades are named for flowers in French obviously. So normal cast on with whatever yarn you choose.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Its the He Loves Me, He Loves Me Not Cast On--your grandmother should have taught you all that one along the with the Daisy Chain in Crochet--what year did you say you were born??? Oops! Bad manners to ask women their ages (they lie any way LOL!)....

Can you Goggle your grandmother and ask her to make a You Tube we could all watch---hee hee hee?!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Bergere de France Ideal yarn is available in a whole rainbow of colours to kindle every spark of your imagination, it is the perfect choice for projects large and small.
> For stripes or patterns, fair isle or cables, hand or machine knitting...
> Can be machine washed and tumble dried.
> Blend: 30% polyamide (nylon), 30% acrylic & 40% combed wool.
> ...


It is the yarn colour:

http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/ideal.html

5th row down, 2nd one along.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


It is the bend in your thumb where you are supposed to be placing your knitting needle like a pencil that Jill Moray invented in Pretty Knitting. You all knit ugly so she is trying to improve your skills. Oops! Is that my dyslexia kicking in before my first cup of morning coffee--maybe it was Knitting Pretty--better google that one--let's see which button do I push to get the googley thing???


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Google it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

That sounds too me like it is referring to the type of yarn.


Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

It's the name of the yarn that they're telling you to use.


----------



## Marieannececile (Mar 21, 2014)

I think it is the color of their yarn probably.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

The yarn is prettier than it's name, thank goodness. :lol:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


does the pattern read : with 2mm needles and [yarn color of your choice] cast on 70 sts?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

No worry--- I didn't have to find my glasses to read the label. LOLOLOL
Great way to start my day. More yarn that I do NOT have.
No apology needed.
And love the color and it looks sooooooo soft and squishable.
Thanks for sharing.


crochet_away said:


> sorry for the huge image


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

It's referring to the yarn you are to start with. Just as if it were saying "with 2 mm needles and MC ( main color) cast on 70 "
It's not calling it a myosotis cast on it's referring to that color or that yarn name from the pattern.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Myosotis cast on I googled it and found this on u - tube. good luck 



 Funny I just finished watching the video and that is the way I cast on. I never knew it had a name. LOL Thanks.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Myosotis scorpioides - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org  wiki&#8206;
Wikipedia
Myosotis scorpioides (syn. Myosotis palustris), the Water Forget-me-not or True Forget-me-not, is a herbaceous perennial plant of the genus Myosotis. It is native ...


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like a disease to me! LOL (sorry!)


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like an inflammatory issue....


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Wonder if it should read
> with 2mm needles and myosotis....... cast on 70 sts


with 2mm needles and myosotis, cast on 70 sts[/quote]
A comma would have clarified this. No, I am not starting the punctuation war again!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Funny thing, usually when one searches google the answer appears. The first thing that came up was your posting. 
Next came the 'name' of a knittier who posts elsewhere. Then it went to the color blue.


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

I to found it to be yarn there is some on e-bay


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's eat Grandma

Let's eat,Grandma

Commas Save Lives


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the great start to my morning! my daughter and I are still chuckling over it. Now that
my curiosity is up, was it a cast on or a color or both?
Or should we just eat Grandma?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm puzzled as to why people don't read the previous posts but just keep giving answers others have already put forward. It's quite confusing!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a page with six patterns on Ravelry that is referred to as "myosotis" and it's different yarns, two are forget-me-not blue. the pattern I looked at (the gray shawlette) is only in German.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


This is what I found from google myosotis yarn

http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/ideal.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

strangeturtle said:


> Let's eat Grandma
> 
> Let's eat,Grandma
> 
> Commas Save Lives


Commas don't save lives; common sense does. :thumbup:


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


Diane, doesn't your pattern say what yarn to use, or what colours?


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


Myosotis is the name for a shade of blue, is one of the colors you're using blue? That would be a matter of coma... with Myosotis, cast on....


----------



## Marieannececile (Mar 21, 2014)

You're so right. We are soooo concentrated on the vocabulary of the patterns that we sometimes forget about the principal, the overview. It happens to me too. Don't worry.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> This is what I found from google myosotis yarn
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/ideal.html


I think you should use the myosotis yarn and do the long tail cast on like in the video.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Does the pattern call for two different colors of yarn? If so, it could be they are specifying which color to use to cast on.



Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

pengee said:


> Why on earth did they not say for-get-me-not blue yarn instead of trying to sound as if they have a Ph.D in horticulture????? Everyone understands for-get-me- not blue and we are a knitting site, not an agricultural university. Or is this another example of PC madness?


It is the French way. It sounds so much more elegant than just saying blue.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like a disease.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a disease!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


It is a French Yarn


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

oh no..please don't eat grandma.....
julie


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it possible that Myosotis is the color name of one of the yarns in the project? What else is there, and what are you making?


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/6/image/300x/602f0fa2c1f0d1ba5e241f914e856ff9/F/2/F20841_13077_3.jpg

It's a color of Bergere Ideal yarn


----------



## PennysStuff (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Myosotis Knitting Wool Yarn there are a lot of web sites to purchase this yarn


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

This is where you are using two or more shades of color that would make a embossed type knitting. Like fish jumping out of water (see pattern below)... Almost 3-d You would knit the regular cast on and then when you need to do the myositis cast on you just attach your new color yarn to the working feed yarn that you already have without breaking it. Then work the new color cast on as stated in your pattern.

Here is a pattern of such.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/myosotis-overalls


----------



## Marieannececile (Mar 21, 2014)

Myosotis is the "forget-me-not flower" in French. I'm French Canadian from Quebec and we have these beautiful flowers in springtime. The blue is light and luminous. Very pretty.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


Yarn from Bergere de France. A very popular yarn company which sells worldwide.
http://www.bergeredefrance.com/faq#deliveryoptions

Myosotis means" forget me not" is a pale blue color DK yarn.

Here is a chart of their colors in this yarn:
http://www.bergeredefrance.com/ideal.html

Most important to note is that this is a very popular blend of 40% wool and 60 % synthetic fibers. Nylon gives a nice softness to such blends.
30% ACRYLIC
30% POLYAMIDE=Nylon
40% COMBED WOOL
Skeins of 50 g / 125 meters

Enjoy knitting or substituting for this yarn. 70 stitches with a DK yarn for half a garment is a probably a child's size item.

I think I will consider ordering some of this yarn. Jimmy Bean does not carry it any longer so I have to look around and see how to get some of this yarn.

It is easy to find. Here is a US source for it.
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/bergere-de-france-ideal?gclid=CJSEy4vMpr0CFVKIfgodWJoAVA


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Myosotis sounds like a disease............ :roll:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Why don't I see any more postings from the original poster, Diane D?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Why don't I see any more postings from the original poster, Diane D?


Yes, it's really annoying when we've all done our best and the poster doesn't acknowledge our efforts.
Perhaps as she's in South Africa there's a big time difference?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Did the pattern call for that particular color of yarn and refer to it by name?

If so, maybe s/he is to embarrassed to respond.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> Glad to see you back, donnie K, this site is not the same without you. carole


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Missed you!


----------



## JoannieO (Jan 19, 2013)

I think it might be the colour of the yarn - Myosotis is forget-me-not. Is the pattern for 2 colours?


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

owlet said:


> Yes, it's really annoying when we've all done our best and the poster doesn't acknowledge our efforts.
> Perhaps as she's in South Africa there's a big time difference?


What is more surprising to me is after I have given a complete answer with links, yarn gauges definitions, etc. I see that people do not read my answers and post a series of "I don't know but I am guessing..." replies. 
 
If you are hoping for acknowledgement, this is seldom the forum except for a few people who have friends and fans and they rightfully get recognized and thanked for their great answers.

If you write because you want to help someone out because you know the right answer, then no reply is necessary, right??? :wink:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like a disease, doesn't it?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Turmaline, I think people read the first comment, question and respond without reading any further. I know I've sat here saying "I know, I know" then discover that someone also knew and answered before me. I've since learned to read several pages of responses to see if the answer has already been given.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I think that is wise counsel Bea.
I have started to look at the number of response pages and not writing unless it is 4 or less. After that, it is either superfluous, or goes off topic.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

And sometimes others offer further clarifications. And sometimes earlier responders have totally missed the question.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Elin said:


> Sounds like a disease, doesn't it?


No it does not sound like a disease.
Myosotis is actually a reference to mouse ears. The mickey mouse shape of its blue petals.

Myos refers to its greek root of mouse. Otis refers to ears.

I think forget me not is an equally silly name as mouse ears. :lol:


----------



## rash236 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like a disease, doesn't it? 
"My myosotis is flaring up again"


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

strangeturtle said:


> Let's eat Grandma
> 
> Let's eat,Grandma
> 
> Commas Save Lives


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I think Myosotis is the genetic name for the forget-me-not flower, so it should be a lovely pale blue colour.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like a disease to me.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> What is more surprising to me is after I have given a complete answer with links, yarn gauges definitions, etc. I see that people do not read my answers and post a series of "I don't know but I am guessing..." replies.
> 
> If you are hoping for acknowledgement, this is seldom the forum except for a few people who have friends and fans and they rightfully get recognized and thanked for their great answers.
> 
> Sometimes one does not see all of the responses prior to writing...sometimes I don't look to see what page of comments the article is on. This has happened to me. After I post something I see the same thing had been posted already.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

nankat said:


> Turmaline said:
> 
> 
> > What is more surprising to me is after I have given a complete answer with links, yarn gauges definitions, etc. I see that people do not read my answers and post a series of "I don't know but I am guessing..." replies.
> ...


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

OK, I'll stop replying just in case someone thinks my information is not fresh. 

Actually, thanks for this suggestion. I need to stop wasting my time on line and stop thinking I am contributing anything here.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done. Super find! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Elin said:


> Sounds like a disease, doesn't it?


I thought the same thing. It's like myositis. :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Never heard of it. :?: :?:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kathycam said:


> I thought the same thing. It's like myositis. :lol:


Fibromyositis - a medical diagnosis

Polymyositis - another medical diagnosis

Myosotis - a blue flower

In this case, cast on with the blue yarn.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't a clue but sounds like something the doctor would diagnose. :lol:


have to say,,,, I like your answer,. LOL :lol:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

And sometimes by the time you write and post there are many more responses - that weren't there when you started writing. Oh. well, such is life and the beat goes on.

It's late and I'm really not trying to make much sense of the whole situation.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Live & let live.


Turmaline said:


> What is more surprising to me is after I have given a complete answer with links, yarn gauges definitions, etc. I see that people do not read my answers and post a series of "I don't know but I am guessing..." replies.
> 
> If you are hoping for acknowledgement, this is seldom the forum except for a few people who have friends and fans and they rightfully get recognized and thanked for their great answers.
> 
> If you write because you want to help someone out because you know the right answer, then no reply is necessary, right??? :wink:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

All I could find on Google was a plant with that name.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

off topic.. where did you get the bubble wrap ticker/widget????? LOVE IT!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm fairly new but it seems to me that often times the people that post do say thank you which usually means they've found an answer. But people keep posting after that and don't realize the poster has said thank you and is done. When I get the help I needed I say thanks to everyone but I do not continue to watch the post. I hope people don't think I've been rude because I didn't respond to a thread that I'm no longer following.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

barcar said:


> And I thought it was a disease...


My thought exactly!


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like an inflammation of something .


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

malrey said:


> http://www.videojug.com/film/casting-on-knitting-2
> 
> This shows you how!
> Basically its a lot like adding stitches to the beginning of your knitting (ie arms for a doll)


I believe this is also called the cable cast on-correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## monikish54 (Mar 24, 2014)

Myosotis is yarn from Bergere de France.


----------



## prissy (Jan 7, 2014)

Well it sounds to me like that with that size needle and that color of yard to cast on 70 sts


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just googled myosotis and it is a yarn by Bergere de France


maryann1701 said:


> Not sure but is it not the name of the yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


Sounds like they were trying to be a little too clever using the name of the yarn. I wouldn't have known either.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I googled it and this is what I found

my·o·so·tis
&#716;m&#299;&#601;&#712;s&#333;t&#601;s/Submit
noun
1.
a plant of a genus that includes the forget-me-nots.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Birchwoods said:


> I googled it and this is what I found
> 
> my·o·so·tis
> ˌmīəˈsōtəs/Submit
> ...


Unbelievable!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

what a lot of work has gone into answering this simple question and yet the OP has not responded.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Personally I am thinking of opting out of this group because of the amount of postings that I receive on the same subject that has had many answers and not taken down from the boards. Anyone else out there frustrated with this??? It is a simple fix if you ask me.. The original poster just needs to say thanks everyone for your time and input. Then everyone will know to not answer anymore. or can the poster simply just take it off themselves? There must be a way around all this needless mail.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Ontario Silk said:


> Personally I am thinking of opting out of this group because of the amount of postings that I receive on the same subject that has had many answers and not taken down from the boards. Anyone else out there frustrated with this??? It is a simple fix if you ask me.. The original poster just needs to say thanks everyone for your time and input. Then everyone will know to not answer anymore. or can the poster simply just take it off themselves? There must be a way around all this needless mail.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

The important thing is that it started a discussion. Remember not everyone has home access to a computer or they have the computer and need to be in a WiFi area to use it (my brother for one).


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ontario Silk said:


> Personally I am thinking of opting out of this group because of the amount of postings that I receive on the same subject that has had many answers and not taken down from the boards. Anyone else out there frustrated with this??? It is a simple fix if you ask me.. The original poster just needs to say thanks everyone for your time and input. Then everyone will know to not answer anymore. or can the poster simply just take it off themselves? There must be a way around all this needless mail.


You can click on "unwatch" upper left above author for anything you do not want to see. Hope this helps.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ontario Silk said:


> Personally I am thinking of opting out of this group because of the amount of postings that I receive on the same subject that has had many answers and not taken down from the boards. Anyone else out there frustrated with this??? It is a simple fix if you ask me.. The original poster just needs to say thanks everyone for your time and input. Then everyone will know to not answer anymore. or can the poster simply just take it off themselves? There must be a way around all this needless mail.


the answer is to change your settings so you don't get the notification if someone replies to a topic. I NEVER get emails for anything posted on KP. I just log in and read the topics I choose to read. Fix your own problem by doing that. And then unwatch any topic you don't want to read any more. The problem of needless mail is in your own computer settings.

as far as everyone knowing not to answer anymore - even if the OP acknowledged the answers, you will find that there will still be people giving their answer since they can't be bothered to read the whole thread before they jump in.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What they may have done is forget the word "with" before the word Myosotis. That would have given you some more information. Of course if you had not purchased that color you would still be in the dark.


Diane D said:


> Could someone tell me what Myosotis cast on is? I have a pattern and it says that or is referring to a type of yarn...
> 
> The pattern reads : with 2mm needles and myosotis cast on 70 sts
> 
> ...


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the magic button. LOL appreciate your help ! Will save me loads of wasted time. :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, I know how to use delete.


Ontario Silk said:


> Personally I am thinking of opting out of this group because of the amount of postings that I receive on the same subject that has had many answers and not taken down from the boards. Anyone else out there frustrated with this??? It is a simple fix if you ask me.. The original poster just needs to say thanks everyone for your time and input. Then everyone will know to not answer anymore. or can the poster simply just take it off themselves? There must be a way around all this needless mail.


----------

